# Don't skip leg day



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

This is really only an appeal to those who are iron addicts, even if it is just once in awhile. Don't be that guy who skips leg day. I now do as many if sometimes more leg and core (abs and back) days than chest and arms. Just don't be this guy:



Not to mention my son who plays football needs leg days... I tell him it all starts from the waste down. Anyone remember Jerome "the bus" Bettis?


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

damn, here i thought leg day was a day attractive, slender women of child-bearing age wore daisy dukes just for our enjoyment :frown2:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Is that pic even real? O.O

Looks like someone replaced his legs with a woman's through photoshop, could be the pose too though... wtf!



Constable Odo said:


> damn, here i thought leg day was a day attractive, slender women of child-bearing age wore daisy dukes just for our enjoyment :frown2:


Lol when I saw this thread I thought it was going to include some nice legs for us men to look at but nooooooooooooooooo....

*sigh*


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Constable Odo said:


> damn, here i thought leg day was a day attractive, slender women of child-bearing age wore daisy dukes just for our enjoyment :frown2:






RandomDude said:


> Is that pic even real? O.O
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok, here you go...



https://youtu.be/Jg_rV4wXp3Q


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

I know so many guys that look like an orange on two tooth picks. It is crazy.

My buddy and I are known at our gym for our leg day workouts!! Anyone new that joins us usually ends up face down in the trash can.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I just told my son in my best impression of C.T. Fletcher "It's squat day"... he cringed. I am beginning to be a real stickler for technique. I have plateaued for too long, come to find out I really needed to relearn proper technique. As silly as it sounds we start our squats just with the bar (treating light weights like they are heavy and later heavy weights like they are light) and watch each other and video tape just to get that technique set into memory. Then the weights go on. I have a goal and I set a goal for him...


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

My best squat set thus far... felt strong, felt like I could definitely do more

220 (99.8kg) x 3

Getting there, I have a goal that is almost twice this much. You have to remember when I first started squats I struggled with 65 lbs.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Legs of steel, yes please. Keep up the good work Gentlemen


----------



## TheGoodGuy (Apr 22, 2013)

Ikaika said:


> https://youtu.be/Jg_rV4wXp3Q


Do men out there think this ok? Serious question. I agree with the aggressive trainer trying to pump someone up, but is the "spotter" directly behind holding her abs necessary? When I played football and lifted, I didn't have dudes touching my abs. They were to either side of the bar making sure I could get out safely if I couldn't lift it. 

Am I off base here?


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

TheGoodGuy said:


> Do men out there think this ok? Serious question. I agree with the aggressive trainer trying to pump someone up, but is the "spotter" directly behind holding her abs necessary? When I played football and lifted, I didn't have dudes touching my abs. They were to either side of the bar making sure I could get out safely if I couldn't lift it.
> 
> Am I off base here?



When you are going in heavy, three spotters works best. Two as you already described but if you only have one spotter... This is the way to do it. As described most people will fail because the back gives out and that is where the squat support comes in best

http://youtu.be/FC64aQ7ptFU


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I watched the varsity players squatting at my sons school... They were just not getting it right. If you want to not be stuck on that plateau, technique is important. It does not come natural.


----------



## EVG39 (Jun 4, 2015)

Lots of ways to teach a squat. Box Squats are my favorite method and something I used with my teen aged sons. Box squats are especially good for sports as they are better for building explosiveness as you really engage the posterior chain. Still need a spotter but at least there is "stop" on the way down.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Ikaika said:


> My best squat set thus far... felt strong, felt like I could definitely do more
> 
> 220 (99.8kg) x 3
> 
> Getting there, I have a goal that is almost twice this much. You have to remember when I first started squats I struggled with 65 lbs.


I just started up a program last week that has me squatting, deadlifting, and benching 3x a week. The first two weeks my body was not happy heavy squatting two days in a row :crying:

Unfortunately I am one of the few people who frequently trains legs at the gym ... and the ones who do I cringe at their 1/4 squats ...:surprise:


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> I just started up a program last week that has me squatting, deadlifting, and benching 3x a week. The first two weeks my body was not happy heavy squatting two days in a row :crying:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I am one of the few people who frequently trains legs at the gym ... and the ones who do I cringe at their 1/4 squats ...:surprise:



Deadlifts are monsters of all workout in my opinion. I also need to get large diameter weights of verging weights to continue that workout in my home gym.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Ikaika said:


> Deadlifts are monsters of all workout in my opinion. I also need to get large diameter weights of verging weights to continue that workout in my home gym.


Agreed. I actually love deadlifts, my body frame works well with them (opposite with squats/bench). However, I hate high rep DLs, rather stick with heavy/low reps. Tomorrow I am supposed to do 4 sets of 8 reps of somewhat heavy DLs, not sure I will survive!

I need to get my home gym set back up. At my old house I had it set up (power rack, built a platform, 600lbs worth of plates, adjustable dumbbells, etc...). Since we moved earlier this year I just haven't had time to set up at the new house (and the gym I go to is only 2 minutes away, so less motivation to get the home gym back up).


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

Corollary:


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

We will spot on heavy weights as shown in that video. One of the worst things you can do is dip forward on the squat when coming out of "the hole." As we fatigue, it may happen. My lifting partner is right there to basically insure that my chest stays upright. 

If we fail on the lift, that is what the safety bars are for in the cage. Just let that drop, unload a plate and get your butt back in there and start from the bottom now. Yeah, we get kinda crazy with leg day.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

High rep heavy DLs finished today ... yuk ...

Saturday is low rep heavy DLs and high rep heavy squats ... double yuck ...

Here is one of the best squat videos I have seen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5zrloYWwxw&index=3&list=LLp6IzQmkgWxwEr72h0ixqfQ


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

High rep squats SUCK!!! I can hit a single at 400. However, the squat day I have NEVER been able to complete is 5 sets of 20 at 225. I've gotten 20/20/20/16/12 My goal is to finish that damn 5th set at 20 reps one day.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

bbdad said:


> High rep squats SUCK!!! I can hit a single at 400. However, the squat day I have NEVER been able to complete is 5 sets of 20 at 225. I've gotten 20/20/20/16/12 My goal is to finish that damn 5th set at 20 reps one day.


I worked up to 430lbs for a single about a month ago. The program I was running before at least just had my squatting and DLs 1x a week. Now, I am squatting/DL 3x a week, so much of the challenge is just fatigue/soreness. I already squatted Monday and Tuesday this week. Today I got in high rep DLs (405lbs @ 8 for 4 sets), and now on Saturday I have heavier DLs (455lbs @ 4 for 4 sets) followed by squats (295lbs @ 8 for 4 sets). I need a new set of hips and possibly some new knees lol. Or maybe I just need a new hobby??????


----------



## AlphaMale74 (Oct 15, 2014)

I call them S.L.P.B's (skinny leg pretty boys). Leg training is what separates the men from the boys in the gym.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

bbdad said:


> High rep squats SUCK!!! I can hit a single at 400. However, the squat day I have NEVER been able to complete is 5 sets of 20 at 225. I've gotten 20/20/20/16/12 My goal is to finish that damn 5th set at 20 reps one day.



That is my goal, 400 high squat... I'm still a newbie at this adventure.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Ikaika said:


> bbdad said:
> 
> 
> > High rep squats SUCK!!! I can hit a single at 400. However, the squat day I have NEVER been able to complete is 5 sets of 20 at 225. I've gotten 20/20/20/16/12 My goal is to finish that damn 5th set at 20 reps one day.
> ...


Squats, squats, and more squats. There are plenty of solid programs out there to follow. Squat at least 2x a week. Get a good pair of knees sleeves and oly shoes (if you prefer to squat with a heel). Get your form nailed down. Do a lot of paused squats.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

I've been gifted with strong muscular legs. Squats are my strong point, but I have to be careful because my legs will get too big if I keep at it. Back in the eghties when I was really serious about bodybuilding, My legs would fill out Levi Silvertab baggy jeans.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

MountainRunner said:


> I've been gifted with strong muscular legs. Squats are my strong point, but I have to be careful because my legs will get too big if I keep at it. Back in the eghties when I was really serious about bodybuilding, My legs would fill out Levi Silvertab baggy jeans.


I was the opposite. Long lanky legs growing up. Opposite with my arms. I actually had to stop lifting arms because they were getting too big (1st world problems lol).


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

I hate you guys...total ectomorph here... 

I struggle for every bit of size I can get. Never been blessed to have to stop training a body part because it was getting too big for my liking.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

bbdad said:


> I hate you guys...total ectomorph here...
> 
> I struggle for every bit of size I can get. Never been blessed to have to stop training a body part because it was getting too big for my liking.


Well, I was an ectomorph growing up. Trust me, these days I wouldn't mind having back the problem of putting weight on. Then again, I do eat a lot of oreo cookies so no one to blame but myself :grin2:


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

bbdad said:


> I hate you guys...total ectomorph here...
> 
> I struggle for every bit of size I can get. Never been blessed to have to stop training a body part because it was getting too big for my liking.


I'm not naturally big... always had that surfer/swimmer body my whole life.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah...lots of gym friends get mad at me because I can drop fat by just thinking about it. Clean up my diet for a week and I can drop 5 lbs of fat....but damn, putting on lean mass is crazy. I am lucky to get 3-5 lbs per year of lean mass.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

bbdad said:


> Yeah...lots of gym friends get mad at me because I can drop fat by just thinking about it. Clean up my diet for a week and I can drop 5 lbs of fat....but damn, putting on lean mass is crazy. I am lucky to get 3-5 lbs per year of lean mass.


Funny that we always want what others can do with ease, eh? I hear you my friend. Sure, I've been "gifted" with strong, muscular legs...but I have had a weight problem....all....my...life.

If I don't exercise and watch my diet...I "balloon" (I have a before and after pic in my albums and you can see what I would look like when I stop exercising. I have to "fight" to stay at 12-13% bodyfat...*sigh*

It is what it is, yeah?


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

My biggest challenge is trying to teach my son squat technique. I'm keeping his weight low till he can get it correct into memory. 

We did a combo workout today: main course of squats, bench press and deadlifts, with a side order of triceps and abs. No heavy lifts today just a lot of sets with high rep counts. Keeping my heavy lifts to once every two weeks. I got guide book by Joe Norman for recommendation on a six month plan.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

The guy is insane... Not my goal but I do want to get stronger, however I have a goal in mind. It may take more than a year, but I'm a patient man. 

http://youtu.be/W9CvTujvSOI


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

bbdad said:


> I hate you guys...total ectomorph here...
> 
> I struggle for every bit of size I can get. Never been blessed to have to stop training a body part because it was getting too big for my liking.


Yup. Freaking sucks.


----------



## AlphaMale74 (Oct 15, 2014)

My legs. I look forward to hitting legs!


----------



## Icey181 (Apr 16, 2015)

Leg day is why my calves hurt all evening…


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

No joke, at the water park yesterday and there was this trio of guys walking around. They were all jacked upper body wise, walking around like they were carrying imaginary watermelons under their arms. Their lower bodies looked like that of a 5yr old boy ... even my wife couldn't stop laughing ....


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Skipping legs is fitness cardinal sin #1. Skipping core is fitness cardinal sin #2. 

I do wish my knees could handle the stress like they used to but I limp around after legs now. IT-band in the left one and something in the right but I'm not sure what. That's what I get for living 47 years I guess. I got my first cortisone shot a couple of months ago which helped a little. whaaaaa.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Ikaika said:


> I watched the varsity players squatting at my sons school... They were just not getting it right. If you want to not be stuck on that plateau, technique is important. It does not come natural.


We all wanted big numbers in high school so form and proper technique went out the window. I'm guessing it's still the same. Half squats with too much weight or using too much back, bouncing the weight off of our chest and arching to get more on bench press, etc.

Regarding plateaus; (once using decent form) I guess different things work for different people. For me the key was to mix in a few more high rep days with periodic heavy days. Squats were different than other exercises too because even the heavy days, I never put a weight on my shoulders I didn't expect to get 5-6 quality reps. Unlike bench press, curls, and other exercises where a max was actually to attempt a weight for just one rep.

Hmm, you'd think my elbows, shoulders, and tendons in my upper body would give me problems and my knees would be happy but it's quite the opposite. Zero issue except for knees which I attempted to treat nicely.


----------

